# BS reached out to AP



## worriedlover23

AP lied to my BS

My BS thinks I lied about who the AP was, despite seeing texts and text logs and telling him everything honestly that he wanted to know.

his point of view is simply


he thought I lied about ALL


> PHP:
> 
> 
> [PHP]
> 
> [/PHP]


details of the affair, he reached out to the AP....

AP lies


Now BS is all


Why would he lie?

Why would he do that?

Does not make sense to me.

Who were you really seeing?

An AP would not lie to a BS.

I am losing an uphill battle.

I NEVER HOOKED UP WITH AP during my teen years as I did not lose my virginity until i was close to 20
i know you slept with my wife and i have some questins How long was it going on? Where did you guys meet up? Did she ever talk about me? Did you or her have feelings for each other? Were you guys dating? How often were you texting? Who texted who first? How often were you meting up?
11:54 AM
Umm who's this
11:55 AM
you slept with my wife melissa
11:56 AM
josh m, right?
11:58 AM
Back in school days did, but that was way back in the day dude.
11:58 AM
no i know you were hooking up back in 2018 near november
11:59 AM
i saw the text log history, not actual messages. she said it happened twice in your garage....and you only texted her once a week..is that true?
12:00 PM
We did text sum but never had sex or anything like man
12:01 PM
so you are calling her a liar
12:02 PM
because I know you 2 had sex twice that i do know she showed me 2 txts from your number asking her to meet up. so i wanna know where
12:02 PM
so you met up twice
12:03 PM
if you won't say anything know I'll just approach you and your wife in public and ask than
12:03 PM
alright then.
12:08 PM
don't text her she changed hernumber btw
12:23 PM
i guess it was your garage than later "dude"

12:27 PM


----------



## Broken_in_Brooklyn

You say he stepped out 8 of 12 years of the marriage. Then you step out recently. Now he does not believe a word you say. That is what happens when you step out. You have handed him a pass ( in his mind) to return the insult and act like a jerk. 

So why are you putting up with this? 

Have you two had a honest discussion about why you are still married ?


----------



## rugswept

WS lie, AP lie, they lie to their BS, they lie to each other, they lie to everyone. 
that's the reason it isn't possible to get the truth. 

we only, at best, get a very limited view into the A.


----------



## sokillme

Ever hear the saying no honor among thieves?

Not sure why you would think someone who would have an affair in the first place, something by it's very nature is built on lies would tell the truth. It's the nature of affairs and the nature of people who have them. 

That's thinking is going to ring true with you think about the WS and the AP. Your husband has no reason to believe you or him. You probably don't have a real handle on what he thinks. He probably doesn't really know what to think but he doesn't trust you or this guy. He know you both were willing to lie to him and step out. 

Think about it.


----------

